# ER40 wrench



## cathead (Feb 22, 2022)

My new square ER40 collet block showed up so today's project was to make a wrench to fit it.  I had some scrap DOM heavy pipe and some
flat 3/8 thick stuff for the handle.  A rotary table was used to cut out the teeth.  
	

		
			
		

		
	








It's probably a little heavier than it needed to be but should do the job just fine.


----------



## jwmelvin (Feb 22, 2022)

Looks great. ER collets seem to require a lot of torque, so I imagine the size will be a distinct benefit.


----------



## cathead (Feb 24, 2022)

My ER40 collet holder came from E-Bay.  After a bit of inspection, it was noted that there was a ring of material
that prevented the nose of the collet from effectively contacting the front tapered part of the nut.  It was obviously
due to some sort of post machining inspection that was lacking.  Not wanting to return it, I chucked the nut up on the
lathe and used a boring bar to get rid of the unwanted material.  I thought it was worth mentioning as others may have
come up against the same problem.  Other than that, it seems like a pretty good quality tool for the money.  I will be 
doing some run out testing later to see how it fares there.  The interesting part will be to zero the unit in the 4 jaw
chuck and then test the  run out of each collet in the set.


----------



## turnitupper (Feb 25, 2022)

Are you sure that ring was not the release ring that clips into the groove in the nose of the collet and helps extract it?. ER collets are usually pushed into the nut at an angle until they are captured by the ring and then inserted into the holder. pictures?
John.


cathead said:


> My ER40 collet holder came from E-Bay.  After a bit of inspection, it was noted that there was a ring of material
> that prevented the nose of the collet from effectively contacting the front tapered part of the nut.  It was obviously
> due to some sort of post machining inspection that was lacking.  Not wanting to return it, I chucked the nut up on the
> lathe and used a boring bar to get rid of the unwanted material.  I thought it was worth mentioning as others may have
> ...


----------



## AGCB97 (Feb 25, 2022)

That's a good-looking wrench, CATHEAD. I need to make one.
Aaron


----------



## cathead (Feb 25, 2022)

turnitupper said:


> Are you sure that ring was not the release ring that clips into the groove in the nose of the collet and helps extract it?. ER collets are usually pushed into the nut at an angle until they are captured by the ring and then inserted into the holder. pictures?
> John.



You may be right, John.  It didn't let the collet get to the tapered part of the nut so it's just as well gone from my perspective.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 25, 2022)

cathead did you load the collet into the nut first, they clip in..
They pull the collet out when releasing it.

I wish mine worked better, some of mine don't eject, and it's a pain in the arse.


----------



## cathead (Feb 25, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> cathead did you load the collet into the nut first, they clip in..
> They pull the collet out when releasing it.
> 
> I wish mine worked better, some of mine don't eject, and it's a pain in the arse.



No. I inserted the collet into the block.  Of course there were no instructions.  It's no big deal to me.  
I will make my own extraction tool if need be.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Feb 25, 2022)

I too nearly fell into that trap on first meeting an ER collet. I'd just grab a new nut, the ball bearing type are really nice to use.

Lovely work on the spanner!!


----------



## cathead (Feb 25, 2022)

Jeepers, I changed it from a castellated nut to a castrated nut...............................


----------

